# Paying stud fee



## GimliGoats (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi! What happens if you pay the stud fee and drop your girl off but then she doesn't get pregnant...?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Depends on the agreement you have with the owner of the stud. Typically, they will offer to breed again. Most will not guarantee your doe(s) will settle. Has too much to do with the doe, her health, nutrition, and stress as to wether or not she will settle.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

All the breeders I have worked with will allow me to rebreed any time during the same season without an additional fees.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Just make sure you talk about it with the owner of the buck beforehand. First time I did stud service, I didn't talk with the owner about it - the doe turned out to be open and they didn't offer to refund me or try again.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Have something in writing that you can use as a reference


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> All the breeders I have worked with will allow me to rebreed any time during the same season without an additional fees.


Same

I usually ask first


----------



## GimliGoats (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow this app is amazing thank you guys so much!!! God bless you all and your goats!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I usually offer driveway breedings if I know the person. Basically, 3 strikes and that's it. If the doe doesn't get preg. after the 3rd breeding (and I know the buck is good) then I might offer a one last time. But generally, 2 or 3 attempted breedings are all I do. It is all written in a contract so there are no hard feelings....


----------

